# Wanted: Rescue Havanese in Vancouver, BC



## Atomickittyn (Aug 25, 2007)

I know an older couple who are looking to adopt a Havanese, preferably a female, that is house-trained and likes to cuddle. I haven't been able to find any in the spca website or Cdn Hav Rescue site. Has anyone heard anything through the grapevine?


----------

